# Is this stuff still relevant?



## No ConeSS (Aug 26, 2015)

So, in my search to scrounge what install bits I have collected over 20 years ago to install a 10" sub I have laying around, I found some old equipment that was either barely used, or not used at all (other than hooking up for a moment to say "yup, it works"). The question is, is this stuff still relevant? Is it worth holding onto/using, or just unload it?


Infinity Kappa 4" coaxials (green cone, tan and green cardboard box)
Infinity EMIT tweeters (rectangular, tan and red cardboard box)
Audio Control Epicenter
Audio Control MVC (Master Volume Control)
Alpine Bass Engines (Aura Bass Shaker relabel/clone)
Orion bridging module

The Infinity speakers were used for a while, then I changed cars and went to the Kappa Perfect 6.5" component set (sold with the car). I never installed the Audio Control stuff, nor the Alpine Bass Engines. I have no idea where I got the Orion bridging module from, as the Orion amp I did have (2150GX, iirc) was in a car that was stolen from me 23 years ago (got the car back, minus stereo).

Thoughts?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

No ConeSS said:


> So, in my search to scrounge what install bits I have collected over 20 years ago to install a 10" sub I have laying around, I found some old equipment that was either barely used, or not used at all (other than hooking up for a moment to say "yup, it works"). The question is, is this stuff still relevant? Is it worth holding onto/using, or just unload it?
> 
> 
> Infinity Kappa 4" coaxials (green cone, tan and green cardboard box)
> ...


If you have a niece or nephew, then XMAS and Hanukah are coming up...


----------



## ethann944 (Nov 12, 2017)

Audio control gear is always relevant Imo, past that it's up to personal taste. Hook it up, give everything a listen then decide for yourself. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd hold on to those EMIT tweeters. I haven't heard them myself, but I've read quite a few people on here consider them one of their favorites.


----------



## No ConeSS (Aug 26, 2015)

ethann944 said:


> Audio control gear is always relevant Imo, past that it's up to personal taste. Hook it up, give everything a listen then decide for yourself.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


I can see the Epicenter being useful to have in the system, just in case, but I don't know why I bought the MVC, or if I'd ever have a use for it.


----------



## No ConeSS (Aug 26, 2015)

fish said:


> I'd hold on to those EMIT tweeters. I haven't heard them myself, but I've read quite a few people on here consider them one of their favorites.


They were good sounding in my Camaro I had them installed in, but I'm trying to figure out if I'd use them in my current car.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

No ConeSS said:


> They were good sounding in my Camaro I had them installed in, but I'm trying to figure out if I'd use them in my current car.


I guess that depends on the install. If you decide to sell them it shouldn't be a problem on this forum.


----------



## ethann944 (Nov 12, 2017)

No ConeSS said:


> I can see the Epicenter being useful to have in the system, just in case, but I don't know why I bought the MVC, or if I'd ever have a use for it.


Main thing, is the 2 in 6 out properties of the mvc. If his headunit doesn't have a solid 6 outs that would be a huge plus for me

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Orion Bridging modules are now priced to sell for ridiculous high prices , some even more then HCCA amps 

I'll gladly take it off your hands 

Cheers ..... Vin


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

fish said:


> I'd hold on to those EMIT tweeters. I haven't heard them myself, but I've read quite a few people on here consider them one of their favorites.



hold onto them if you have a use..but if not..i'd like to buy them, and the mvc if you want to sell. only problem is, I truly don't know what to offer you so wont until you ponder selling for a bit, not trying to be pushy mind, just..i'd like to play with those two items if your not going to.


----------



## No ConeSS (Aug 26, 2015)

fish said:


> I guess that depends on the install. If you decide to sell them it shouldn't be a problem on this forum.





ethann944 said:


> Main thing, is the 2 in 6 out properties of the mvc. If his headunit doesn't have a solid 6 outs that would be a huge plus for me
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk





vinman said:


> Orion Bridging modules are now priced to sell for ridiculous high prices , some even more then HCCA amps
> 
> I'll gladly take it off your hands
> 
> Cheers ..... Vin





Lycancatt said:


> hold onto them if you have a use..but if not..i'd like to buy them, and the mvc if you want to sell. only problem is, I truly don't know what to offer you so wont until you ponder selling for a bit, not trying to be pushy mind, just..i'd like to play with those two items if your not going to.


Thanks for the feedback. I'll contemplate what I'll do with the stuff, and anything I decide to unload I'll post up for sale in the classifieds section. I'd rather this stuff go to someone who knows what it is and can use it, instead of trying to wade through the crap that is Craigslist.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Great thread. Amazing what a newb like me can learn from all of this.


----------



## No ConeSS (Aug 26, 2015)

I haven't fully decided what I want to unload, but some of it is going bye-bye. I'm 99.9% sure both the Orion bridging module and the Audio Control MVC are hitting the block, 95% sure the Alpine Bass Engines are, 75% sure the 4" Kappa component set and EMITs are, too.

Unfortunately, I don't have anywhere near 500 posts to meet the minimum requirement to post in the classifieds, nor am I up for paying to get instant access to it. I also am not looking to circumvent the rules put in place here, so I'll be creating some eBay listings and putting links in the eBay subforum. Just wanted to give those of you interested a heads up and when I get the links posted, I'll post a note here that I put some stuff up for sale if y'all are interested.


----------



## No ConeSS (Aug 26, 2015)

I just posted a link to my eBay listing for the EMITs in the eBay subform here.

I listed the Orion 400 BDG and before a could sneeze it sold, so I don't have that available.

I was going to list the MVC as well, but lo and behold.... no remote. According to AudioControl, no other remote works with it and they do not have any NOS units to sell, so..... it's currently a paperweight unless I can find a remote for it.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Those Emit tweeters are awesome... couldn’t be worse timing (for me that is) for purchasing them. Wanted to get a set for a long time, lack of funds I have to pass. If for some crazy reason they don’t sell via eBay after the new year I will be interested.


----------

